# Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical White Dial Review



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical White Dial








*Currently exclusively through Topper Jewelers









As I've learned recently the topic of Field Watches can bring on some heated and passioned discussions among watch enthusiast. Depending on who you talk to there are varying opinions as to what constitutes a field watch even among the various horological review sites. Views on what are correct dial layouts, case sizes, and strap configurations seem to go all over the place. Given this, I'm going to avoid that area altogether and focus on the watch currently adorning my wrist. This would be the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical white dial. I don't believe any camp would exclude this watch from the field watch designation except for its inclusion of a non-MIL-W-3818B white dial and not black. As noted by Cole Pennington (Editor from Hodinkee) "Before those initial specifications were issued there were plenty of soldiering watches featuring white dials. In fact, many early Hamilton Army Ord. Dept. watches had white dials, so this new Khaki Field Mechanical does, in fact, draw on some legitimate history." For this writeup, I'm not going to get caught up on what it's not, but what it is.


Let's start with the measurements and these may not jive with what you've seen elsewhere, but they are what I got when I measured the watch. 
Case: 38mm 
Length: 47mm
Lug width: 20mm
Thickness: 9mm
Weight: 58gm (w/nylon strap)
Pin-to-Pin(spring pin): 45mm
Gap (spring pin to case): 3mm
Water Resistance: 50m



































These measurements make for an incredibly light and balanced watch on the wrist assisted by the curved lugs which set the bottom of the spring pin in line with the bottom of the case. This set up makes the gap between the spring pin and the case look and function bit bigger than it measures out at. The positive side of this is NATO style straps can be taken on and off very easily (even thicker ones) without having to pull a spring pin out. The negative, if you are of a similar view as me, is conventional straps sit too far away from the case to look right (except a bund or Gas Gas Bone strap that the watch can sit on). I tried a whole host of conventional 20mm straps on it including rubber, sailcloth, and varying thicknesses of leather in many finishes and nothing looked right to me. The good news is this watch looks fantastic on NATO straps of nearly any color. The bead blasted case looks very industrial and along with the white dial, it opens up an extensive range of colors that will work with this watch.
(Continued)
Read the full review with pictures posted here: *Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical White Dial Mini Review


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice looking watch and a great review on both sites. 

Two questions I have with the 80-hour PR for the handwound khaki: Do you wind it every day? If not, does its precision in its accuracy faulter after 40 hours-or-so of not winding the watch?


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I've gone three days with no perceivable loss of accuracy. It depends since I have many things to rotate. Last week I had this on five days in a row. I wound it on the first and third day. The first day it was not fully wound. Other times it's just on for the day.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for the write up and photos. Nicely done! I have the date version-I'm wearing it right now, actually-and I agree with you on the "air gap," or space between the spring bar and case. It makes most straps look a little off. It doesn't fit as well on a NATO to me, though, so I have it on a conventional two-piece leather strap.

I'm wondering if there's a leather strap option out there that's really beefy around the spring bar to help out there. If only they moved in the lugs and spring bar one millimeter on either side, it would fit so much better!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice review

The white dial gives off a vintage look.

As for what the pundits consider a field watch, I could care less. If Hamilton wants to call their Khaki a field watch, that is fine with me. After all with Hamilton's history making them for the US Military, I think that they would know a thing or two about what is a field watch.


----------



## camaroz1985 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks for the post. This piece moves further up my wish list every time I read about it or see pictures of it.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

camaroz1985 said:


> Thanks for the post. This piece moves further up my wish list every time I read about it or see pictures of it.


Did you look at the full review on IWL? Many more pictures.


----------



## camaroz1985 (May 10, 2019)

samanator said:


> Did you look at the full review on IWL? Many more pictures.


Yes, it doesn't help matters...


----------



## bxtime (Feb 18, 2018)

Mine is on its way. Can't wait to get it for the summer!


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Love mine. Gonna wait for fall to snag a light tan leather strap since summer is all about bracelets, natos, and rubber for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I would also like to thank you for your review.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

camaroz1985 said:


> Yes, it doesn't help matters...


I'm in the same camp. I'm a sucker for white dials in general, and this one ticks all my must-haves:

1. Time-only (I hate date windows) - check
2. Bead-blasted casing - check
3. Vintage inspiration - check
4. Size < 40mm - check
5. Hand-wound - check
6. Swiss movement - check
7. Domed sapphire crystal - check

Now, I have a Hamilton KFA (H70305143), and I love it, but it has the date window and it's a bit nicer - polished steel with a nice bracelet. I already have four field watches - three of them white dials - so yeah, it would be redundant, but I think this model will be the last and final one. Timing couldn't be worse though: had to do a kitchen remodel, putting watches on hold for a while... DAMN!

Great review, samanator. Funny your main complaint is valid, but I have the inverse problem with my Bulova Lunar Pilot (SS bracelet version): the lugs were drilled _too close_ to the case, so I CAN'T fit after-market straps on mine... ARGH!


----------



## Skar24h (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello I'm about to buy my first watch and need to be careful about the authenticity,can someone check this one for me please. Thanks


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Skar24h said:


> Hello I'm about to buy my first watch and need to be careful about the authenticity,can someone check this one for me please. Thanks


Looks fine to me. Why do you have your doubts?


----------



## Skar24h (Feb 18, 2021)

No doubts just want to be on the safe side. Without box ,priced at 300€. Still have warranty


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Skar24h said:


> No doubts just want to be on the safe side. Without box ,priced at 300€. Still have warranty


Even though it does not have its box, but it still has a valid warranty and comes with the user manual, then it would say go for it.


----------



## Skar24h (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks a lot. It is bought November 2020. Its kinda brand new . Bought from Creation watches is it a legit website?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Skar24h said:


> Thanks a lot. It is bought November 2020. Its kinda brand new . Bought from Creation watches is it a legit website?


If Creation Watches is a European grey market dealer, then I do not have the background knowledge to tell you how dependable they are. I would suggest doing some internet research for reviews on customer's satisfaction using Creation Watches.


----------



## Skar24h (Feb 18, 2021)

*CreationWatches.Com*
Box 30, Macpherson Road, Singapore 913401


----------



## Skar24h (Feb 18, 2021)

*CreationWatches.Com*
Box 30, Macpherson Road, Singapore 913401
Seems like it is legit lot of people here ordered from that site.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

If a lot of people have had a positive experience ordering from them, then try them out. One thing you have to keep in mind is that the shipping and handling charges could out way any savings as if you bought the same item in your own country or its free-trade zone.


----------



## Skar24h (Feb 18, 2021)

The watch is already in my country . I will buy it second hand .


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Skar24h said:


> The watch is already in my country . I will buy it second hand .


Then it sounds like a good deal, go for it.


----------



## Skar24h (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks a lot for the replies.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Love my white dial


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks great! Considering one myself. Does anyone have feedback after owning for a few months? Still loving?? More/less??
Also, I am bit nervous about 38mm looking a bit small - I have a 7inch wrist.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Simpleman1007 said:


> Looks great! Considering one myself. Does anyone have feedback after owning for a few months? Still loving?? More/less??
> Also, I am bit nervous about 38mm looking a bit small - I have a 7inch wrist.


This is my Khaki Field Auto 38mm on my 7.5" wrist:


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you for the pic. Looks like a great fit!


----------



## flawless22 (Aug 13, 2015)

Stunning watch


----------



## RCM83 (Apr 10, 2008)

Simpleman1007 said:


> Looks great! Considering one myself. Does anyone have feedback after owning for a few months? Still loving?? More/less??
> Also, I am bit nervous about 38mm looking a bit small - I have a 7inch wrist.


They have a 42mm version now, just picked it up the other day also with a 7 inch wrist, it looks great.


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks. Appreciate the feedback.


----------

